
StarCraft is a deep, complicated strategy game. DeepMind’s AlphaStar crushed it - lawrenceyan
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/1/24/18196177/ai-artificial-intelligence-google-deepmind-starcraft-game
======
kwillets
Micro has always seemed like the weak point of this game; it relies a lot on
making the UI clunky for humans.

------
pidu87
Is that as true as saying Minecraft has amazing graphics?

